# they have arrived



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

the title says it all my free seeds are here now thats quick 
here wot i got from attitude ordered friday here monday
pineapple express
afgan kush special
orange bud
all the freebies
a free hash plant
and a free moby d1ck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2009)

Quick delivery Fruity :aok:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow! that was quick! Glad to see yours came in.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Wow! that was quick! Glad to see yours came in.


thank chef there up stairs waiting to be poped safe and sound


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Quick delivery Fruity :aok:
> 
> eace:


nice and quick did you get yours HIE


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

are those the breeder packages ? i have never seen one..i still can't track mine yet but i got the e-mail from them sayin' the were in packing/processing..


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 7, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till mine get here!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> are those the breeder packages ? i have never seen one..i still can't track mine yet but i got the e-mail from them sayin' the were in packing/processing..


yes it is and i couldnt track mine is said there was no info untill signed for but i didnt have to sign for them weird


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm very impressed so far with attitude, all them freebies plus these updates, I just got an email saying my orders been dispatched. I have purplewreck and super lemon haze hopefully to germ soon. Free offer ended up costing me a bit.. They may steal alot of customers with offers like that. I was very loyal to my normal seedbank, but a total of 18 free beans? Yeah, that'll make me happy, and the freebies are good, not just some random crap strains u never would order. I think these guys are taking over.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 7, 2009)

i bet they are very busy right now  i prolly wont get mine till the end of the week


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the way those afgan kush seeds are packaged.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 7, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i still can't track mine yet but i got the e-mail from them sayin' the were in packing/processing..



Same here, I'm hoping they go out today...


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

if you can't track yours yet it is prob listed as procees and packaging. By tommorow you should be getting more updates via e-mail and you'll be able to track your items. It takes atleast 24hrs fer them to update.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice...I haven even gotten my confirmation email yet....I wonder if mine takes longer because of all the seeds I order....oh well no big hurry not like I can grow them immediately anyways..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2009)

These arrived on the 8th, ordered on the 4th, taking 2 days out for the weekend they took 2 days to arrive.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 9, 2009)

morning HIE congrats on the seeds there going to be alot of feebie gj in the next couple of months when are you going to start them


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm an outside grower only.

Mine will go out in mid April.

So I hope some inside growers grow some so I can see how they grow 

eace:


----------

